# ANYONE HAD OVARIAN HYPERSTIMULATION DURING IVF?



## trixiebelle (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello all. I'm new to the site and waiting to start IVF. I have had bad reactions and side effects to fertility drugs- clomid and gonal-f and have been warned about ovarian hyperstimulation in IVF. Has anyone suffered from this?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

what exactly are you looking for hun ? what to watch out for, prevention + such ?

if so have you thought of using the search tool at the top of the page, there are a few women over time who have suffered with OHSS + by reading previous posts you could pick up all the info you need  

as for getting OHSS you will be closely monitored by your hosp + they will give you advice too if you were to succumb to it 

goodluck with your upcoming cycle

xxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

trixibelle

I got OHSS on my first IVF last June 07. Although it sounded really scary the prospect of getting it, I did not even realise I had it until the clinic phoned me to tell me to stop the Menopur in my last week prior to EC. It was because my estrogen level had shot up to 17000 when it is not supposed to get over 3000. Anyhow, they then told me I had mild OHSS and I have to say that the only symptoms I had then was that I was very very bloated, my stomach was rock hard and I felt a bit swollen. I would add, however, that I was at work everyday so although I had OHSS it was not so bad I couldn't work. However, when I then got my BFP (which later sadly ended in a missed mc) I then got OHSS quite severe because I was pregnant so the HCG hormone makes it worse! I would say that my clinic were absolutely fantastic and they monitored me then almost daily. I was also signed off work for 6 weeks. Luckily I didn't have to be hospitalised although at one point it was close as I had large volumes of fuild around my lungs. I would like to say, to hopefully relieve your fears, that it is quite rare for it to be so bad that you have to end up in hospital. When my OHSS was at its worst the symptoms I had was again being very swollen, very bloated stomach and difficulty urinating (so had to drink nearly 4 litres of water a day). 

I hope this helps a little bit and please do feel free to ask me any questions you might have. There is also a lot of information on this website which should help. 

Your clinic will look after you so please do try not to worry. Good luck  

Love Foxyloxy
XXX


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

hello
i had Ohss with my first try of icsi. i had over 40 follicles and my estrogen level was dangerously high. but because my follicles was very small they decided to abandoned the cycle. the only side effect i felt was been bloated and i had a lot of discomfort in both my side ovaries, but i recovery very quick and my period return back in 2 months later.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I too suffered severely from OHSS.  I was in hospital for 2 weeks with one of those in ICU.  It was horrible and can honestly say I have never felt pain like it.  I won't go into details as I don't wish to scare you, but I had 6 drips going into a central line, a catheter to monitor my urine output, heart monitors, BP cuff automatically going off every 15 minutes (including through the night) a tummy drain, oxygen, tapemeasure under me so they could measure my girth about 4 times a day.  I was also on morphine for pain relief.  I had so many wires and tubes that I could barely move!  In the end, my tummy got so big and hard I physically could not sit up.  Even though I had bed baths, I still ended up with bed sores.

I also react extremely well to other fertility drugs.  I am a thin PCOS'er and do not ovulate on my own.  Clomid gets me ovulating wonderfully but I actually only need 12g (quater of a tablet) per day!  I suggest to you that you insist on getting monitored very closely.  Monitor your intake (which should be a good 2 litres of water plus 1 litre of milk per day) verses output.  My first signs were not pee'ing, feeling dizzy, being sick and getting so uncomfortable that I had to lay down.  It is certainly something that you need to discuss honestly with your clinic.  I understand now that it can be avoided but didn't know much at the time otherwise I would have insisted much more.

A positive end to the story however is that I did go on to have a FET a few months later and am the proud mum of soon to be two year old boy/girl twins!


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

i was fine on the drugs, responded slowly only got 11 follies/eggs, don't have PCSOs (our problem was male factor i have a natural DD) i am not under 30 so no obvous signs of getting OHSS, then a week after ET i realise i am getting distended and test BFP the next day (OHSS after ET can be a sign of BFP but i already felt pregnant so i knew).  It was twins HCG did it as my ovaries were not shut down fully yet from the cycle.  I managed mine without hospital and have to say i would happily go through it again for my BFP although i appreciate some get it much worse than i did.  Oh and i did get signed off work for 2 months which i suppose kinda helps


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for your pm  Trixiebelle.  I tried to reply but your inbox was full 

It seems that to have OHSS as severe as I did is rare and many ladies don't understand the full extent of what damage it can do (my organs were starting to shut down) - thankfully!  You do seem to be similar to me in regards to response to medication (infact worse as I have no lasting effects unlike you  ) so felt I had to respond and tell you worse case scenario's.  Although I was extremely ill, I did recover and as a rule of thumb, once AF arrives, that is the turning point of getting much better.  If you go ahead with transfer and get a bfp, as many have said here, that can add to the OHSS symptoms and make them last longer.

Had both I been aware more of OHSS and my clinic been more understanding about my medication response, I doubt it would have got to the extreme it did with me.  Personally, due to what I went through, I am too scared to go through it again, but for you, I'm sure if you make your situation, past response history and feelings known, there should be no problems.

Take care 

Sarah


----------

